# Funny Cockapoos



## JoJo

Ok Cockapoo friends 

Let's see some funny photos of your Cockapoos  

This is Honey quite a while ago, sleeping UNDER the vetbed .. funny girl


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Ooooo I have a few  Enjoy 

This is Izzie & Poppy looking very mischieveous 









Poppy chewing Izzie's tail the little madam!









Izzie & Poppy having a staring competition 









This is Izzie sat on Luke's back chillin' 









Izzie playing hide & seek!


----------



## S.Claire

OH MY - Fantastic thread! SOOOO Cute! Love Poppy chewing on Izzie's tail! Naughty pup!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

S.Claire said:


> OH MY - Fantastic thread! SOOOO Cute! Love Poppy chewing on Izzie's tail! Naughty pup!


Thank you Susie  She is very naughty haha, it shows her in her normal light  She's always launching herself at Izzie to bite her eats & legs! She's a monkey


----------



## Rufini

As few months ago I was making bread and drop some flour on the floor. Vincent has a serious flour addiction....!!

And another flower addiction... before we got Vincent I had a lovely flower bed.... not for long


----------



## Pauly

This was Tilly when she was a pup. I came in to find she had taken care of the gas bill....


(sorry, dont know how to embed a picture!)


----------



## JulesB

If only I'd seen this thread 2 hours ago!!

I'd been for a run this evening, was only out about 35 mins and came home to find Betty had got into my handbag (no mean feat as it's a fold over satchel style bag) and got a packet of tissues out and shredded them all! Also she'd got my purse out and dragged it across the living room and left it with her toys!! Luckily she didn't damage my handbag as it is a Mulberry one!!!!!

Am loving the pictures!!!!!


----------



## Scarlett

Great idea for a thread! I love all of the photos so far - and the innocent looking little faces lol 

Here are a couple photos of Scarlett. They are probably funnier to me because I was there lol but hopefully you enjoy them

First, this is her in the bath. I feel so bad looking at the poor little face, but she really doesn't hate the bath, and she looks so teeny we can't help but laugh









Too lazy to even sit up to chew her bone









After her bath, giving me the "please stop taking pictures of me" look









Chewing a wrapping paper roll that is bigger than her. She was afraid of them at full size, so I cut them down, but this piece was still quite big









Snow covered face after putting her whole head in a snowbank


----------



## Pauly

The 'no more pictures' photo is brilliant! What a cute face!


----------



## lady amanda

What great Pictures!!!! Oh I will have to see what I have in my photo bucket archive!!


----------



## lady amanda

she thinks she is helping with the Laundry!








an oldie..but it's funny


----------



## Scarlett

Great photos Amanda!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Great pictures Krysten, Ruth, Amanda & Paul  Love them! x


----------



## karen55

oh wow Im so in love. The little faces in those pics are so kissable.


----------



## Sezra

Daisy in the dressing up box! 










And playing in the sandpit 










Now where did I hide that bit of lamb???










Caught in the act!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Sarah I LOVE those pictures! Especially the one in the dressing up box!! Brilliant  x


----------



## Sezra

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Sarah I LOVE those pictures! Especially the one in the dressing up box!! Brilliant  x


Thanks  Yours are fab aswell! 

Every week I sort through the dressing up box as all sorts of things end up in there like toy cars or duplo. Since having Daisy I now find hide bones! The other day I found two untouched ones in there...I had wondered where they had gone!


----------



## Emma

Think I posted this before but it's very appropriate for this thread as still makes me giggle every time I see it! 









Maggie is learning to drive!!

Emma x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Sezra said:


> Thanks  Yours are fab aswell!
> 
> Every week I sort through the dressing up box as all sorts of things end up in there like toy cars or duplo. Since having Daisy I now find hide bones! The other day I found two untouched ones in there...I had wondered where they had gone!


Haha no worries  Dogs are brilliant! Always making us laugh  x


----------



## Emma

Also posted this one before but again it brings a smile to my face!

Maggie doing her best impression of a sheep skin rug! We call her flat Stanley when she does this! 









Emma x


----------



## Sezra

Emma, love Maggie driving! Fab picture!


----------



## Scarlett

Great pictures! I love the dress up box picture, so cute  Funny how 'poos think that they need to learn to drive lol


----------



## lady amanda

Awwww great pics ladies....i have to say.....I would have loved a dress up box like that one! And I remember the driving one and the rug dog! Makes me laugh to see them. Agin too


----------



## Emma

Amanda I love the one of lady smiling that is a really really cute picture! Emma x


----------



## Deefer

The "pillow fight"








Helping with homework!








What breed are you?










Waa haaa yyyyy


----------



## Rufini

The last one of deefer has me in stitches!!! That is such a cockapoo picture  I have loads of blurry mid air photos!!


----------



## JulesB

I love these pics!! Found some silly ones of Betty:

She was sat on my knee so i wrapped her in a throw!!










When she was tiny my friends mini dacshund puppy had the same bed as Betty but in the smaller size, but guess which bed they would sleep in......










Betty deciding coffee is for cockapoos (it was just the empty cup!).










Not entirely sure what she is doing here but it always makes me laugh as i think it looks a bit like a human trying to touch their toes!!


----------



## JoJo

Aren't our cockapoos so funny ... 

Really great pics .. keep them coming


----------



## lady amanda

hahahhahahah oh i love this thread!!

Deefer in the air is hillarious!!! he got some serious air!!!

And betty with the coffee is hillarious....I do have one of lady doing that but it is with a beer bottle....naughty mommy i am....it was just really funny!


----------



## Deefer

lady amanda said:


> Deefer in the air is hillarious!!! he got some serious air!!!


He was at full pelt around the garden and sounding like a steam engine at the same time.... suspect spotting a pigeon may have been involved... he hates pigeons in his space!


----------



## JulesB

Deefer said:


> He was at full pelt around the garden and sounding like a steam engine at the same time.... suspect spotting a pigeon may have been involved... he hates pigeons in his space!


That sounds like Betty! I am sure she thinks she is responsible for keeping Windsor pigeon free as she charges at any pigeon she sees!!!

Deefer properly looked like he was at full speed!!!


----------



## S.Claire

This thread is so funny. Here is a few of Nacho.

Mummy they fit me too!!!










My ear is an excellent way to disguise and fool mummy into thinking i'm just sniffing the ground and not drinking her cup of sugary tea - yum yum










What me? I didn't bring this bra into the living room to embarrass you in front of your male friends mummy!


----------



## Rufini

hahaha good old Nacho, that last photo is great! Just like Vincent!!


----------



## Rufini

Vincent loves pants....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7F8CefP7XTk&context=C32d4a82ADOEgsToPDskIDPcHM6Y1_f8txA3JEdywc


----------



## mand123green

Scarlett's 'don't take a picture of me' made me literally laugh out loud - such a cool pic!


----------



## lady amanda

RUTH!!! lol! what a funny video!!! I love how you called it cockapoos can be so embarasing...and then posted it on you tube.....hahahah lol....aww that is awesome! and so something I would do


----------



## Rufini

lady amanda said:


> RUTH!!! lol! what a funny video!!! I love how you called it cockapoos can be so embarasing...and then posted it on you tube.....hahahah lol....aww that is awesome! and so something I would do


I do love to share


----------



## wilfiboy

Ahhh Lady smiling... made my day


----------



## lady amanda

wilfiboy said:


> Ahhh Lady smiling... made my day


hahhaha Thanks Karen!! are you back on here!!  I missed you!


----------



## wilfiboy

Missed you too me dear... just having a look... don't want to get too obsessed


----------



## Rufini

Vincent singing....


----------



## Scarlett

mand123green said:


> Scarlett's 'don't take a picture of me' made me literally laugh out loud - such a cool pic!


Aww thank you! She isn't overly cooperative for pictures and I am a scrapbooker so I take a million pictures of everything - I guess she had enough that day lol


----------



## Freddies Mum

Help it's all gone dark 









I'll get you I will









Who's remote?


----------



## Janev1000

Biscuit's new bed - is he trying to tell me something?


----------



## Bertie Brown

Janev1000 said:


> Biscuit's new bed - is he trying to tell me something?


hehehe that's just like Bertie, I bought him about 3 beds and he has never slept on any of them, perferring to sleep on the floor the little monkey!


----------



## Rufini

I think it must be a cockapoo thing! Vincent has a lovely bed in the front room....but seems to prefer using it as a place to keep his toys and sleep on the floor next to it!!!


----------



## Janev1000

I love the way he has to have his back resting alongside something! They are just too cute!


----------

